# Hot Water



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's a new one on me 

- I change out a buddy's heater today with a beauty 65 gal / electric Brad White .

He calls me 4 hours later and says ,, The hot side line on the heater is PLENTY hot but he can't get hot water to any fixtures !! 

They have a small house ( 2 1/2 baths ) . In the master bath is a Kohler K-306 pressure balance valve going to a transfer valve ,, THAT HAS BEEN GIVING THEM TEMP TROUBLES for quite some time !! 

Am i crazy to think this HAS to be our problem ??? Cross over ? I can't think of any other problem in this house . 

Cal


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

does he have control valves after the k-306? 

i have found that will cause what you speak of.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ranman said:


> does he have control valves after the k-306?
> 
> i have found that will cause what you speak of.


 All he has is a diverter valve after the K 306 ,,, head or hand held option


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you saying they cannot get water that is hot or any water at all?

Mark


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

He's a little dramatic ,,, but he says ," The hot side pipe on the heater is real hot ,, but when they go to use hot water from a faucet ,,, it starts to get hot then turns COLD " 

WTF ??? thx for advice


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I told him to shut off the stops on the K306 and see if that fixes it for the weekend . Those parts are HIGH DOLLAR !!!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It sure seems like the K-306 is the place to start and it is easy enough to shut the stops off. Of course Kohler says by design the K-306 is not suppose to be affected by debris.

Mark


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> It sure seems like the K-306 is the place to start and it is easy enough to shut the stops off. Of course Kohler says by design the K-306 is not suppose to be affected by debris.
> 
> Mark


 You and i both :laughing::laughing::laughing: at that !!!

Thx !!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I had the same type situation and it ended up being the roman tub valve was being left in the on position and it had a positive cutoff on the tubs handheld shower allowing crossover between the hot and cold. I had replaced two water heaters in the attic 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I had the same type situation and it ended up being the roman tub valve was being left in the on position and it had a positive cutoff on the tubs handheld shower allowing crossover between the hot and cold. I had replaced two water heaters in the attic 2 weeks earlier.


 Thought about that ,,, but the actual Kohler control valve is off ??? It's the only pressure bal valve in the house !! gonna make me NUTS !!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Tell the guy to turn the cold water off to his water heater. Then go to a non pressure balanced hot faucet and see if he gets flow after the pressure is relieved initially. If he still gets flow he has a crossover between hot and cold.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

yep ,,, planned on that as soon as he calls this a.m.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Cal said:


> Here's a new one on me
> 
> - I change out a buddy's heater today with a beauty 65 gal / electric Brad White .
> 
> ...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Will do Bill !


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Is it possible you connected the water heater hot/cold pipes backwards? Hot should be on the left and cold on the right but I have found the pipes reversed coming out of the wall with cold on the left and hot on the right......instead of crossing the pipes i have just switched the diptube from the cold inlet to the hot side inlet. If some guy came behind me and replaced the water heater and didn't move the diptube it would cause your problem.


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

you didnt overlook any temperature mixing valves, if its an old house it may have one


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Is it possible you connected the water heater hot/cold pipes backwards? Hot should be on the left and cold on the right but I have found the pipes reversed coming out of the wall with cold on the left and hot on the right......instead of crossing the pipes i have just switched the diptube from the cold inlet to the hot side inlet. If some guy came behind me and replaced the water heater and didn't move the diptube it would cause your problem.


 Now i KNOW you are yanking my chain a little :laughing::laughing: . understand your point ,,,, but yeah ,, hot on left / cold on right . we're good on that part .

He was having problems with this faucet before i changed heater . Understandably ,,, he is trying to get parts from Kohler , free of charge seeing as this thing is only 1 yr old . So we haven't touched the faucet . Those k-306 parts are SO F**KING EXPENSIVE !!!! :furious::furious:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Cal said:


> Now i KNOW you are yanking my chain a little :laughing::laughing: . understand your point ,,,, but yeah ,, hot on left / cold on right . we're good on that part .
> 
> He was having problems with this faucet before i changed heater . Understandably ,,, he is trying to get parts from Kohler , free of charge seeing as this thing is only 1 yr old . So we haven't touched the faucet . Those k-306 parts are SO F**KING EXPENSIVE !!!! :furious::furious:


 I'm not being negative...I wouldn't really blame you if you connected backwards in that scenario...its understandable if you turned the water off at the main valve for some reason to do your replacement. Hey if you end up having to buy the parts you might check into buying the entire rough valve and robbing the cartridge out of it.....somtimes i can find entire rough valves cheaper than a part on the net.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I'm not being negative...I wouldn't really blame you if you connected backwards in that scenario...its understandable if you turned the water off at the main valve for some reason to do your replacement. Hey if you end up having to buy the parts you might check into buying the entire rough valve and robbing the cartridge out of it.....somtimes i can find entire rough valves cheaper than a part on the net.


That is SO TRUE !!! A lot of times the whole rough valve is cheaper !! Still haven't heard from him this a.m.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Cal said:


> Now i KNOW you are yanking my chain a little :laughing::laughing: . understand your point ,,,, but yeah ,, hot on left / cold on right . we're good on that part .
> 
> He was having problems with this faucet before i changed heater . Understandably ,,, he is trying to get parts from Kohler , free of charge seeing as this thing is only 1 yr old . So we haven't touched the faucet . Those k-306 parts are SO F**KING EXPENSIVE !!!! :furious::furious:


Those parts are expensive when you but them at a supply house.

If you are a plumber call Kohler tell them the problem. Probably they will send the parts to your shop no charge. Don't order off their online store. 
You must talk to a tech.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Just heard from my buddy ,,,, It was TOTALLY the K 306 valve . He shut off the stops in it and has GREAT hot water everywhere !!!

Thanks fellas ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

K-O-H-L-E-R

Kan't- operate -hot -liquids -even -reversed :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

